# Weanlings' Feeding Advice



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 16, 2007)

My two new girls seem to be doing well, but I'm wondering if I'm doing this feeding thing even halfway right




: That's just me to doubt myself, but since I've never done anything quite like this before (only bottle calves) ~ want to check it out. Also, in all the reference material I have collected over the past couple years, I can't find anything on what amounts of grain to feed weanlings, or a schedule to follow. Keep in mind these little girls are only 4 months old.

The previous owner started them on sweet feed during the weaning process and that is what they were on when I picked them up (I know sweet feed may not the best option, but... that's what we have to deal with right now). He told me they were getting about a big coffee can full total per day (divided between the two). I want to eventually take them off the sweet feed but I'm afraid that would be too big of a change right now after everything else. I'm dividing that "coffee can" of feed up into something like this throughout the day (for two):

7 A.M. - about 1/3 of the "coffee can" full

7 P.M. - about 1/3 of the can full

Two other feedings during the day I divide up the other 1/3 for them in small "snacks".

They also get some grass during the day.

They are eating well, sometimes leave a little bit and come back for it later. Manure is mostly firm, occasionally slightly loose (thinking this could be mainly from the big changes - move, etc.). On Ruby, I can feel some ribs but it isn't anything that concerns me much yet as she seems to feel good, and she doesn't have a malnourished appearance. She certainly eats good, as does Gracie. Sometimes when they bray I wonder if they're still hungry?

Am I close to doing this right? Or, would you say, if it ain't broke don't fix it? Maybe this is just new-mom worried-ness?




: Any suggestions or your personal experiences would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## crackerjackjack (Sep 16, 2007)

I wish that I could help you with this, but I too am wondering how much to feed. I have a yearling and a 2 year old. They eat a little grass at times but mostly hay. I worry constantly about them over eating. I am looking forward to your answers because I think they will help me out too.


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 16, 2007)

Another newbie here looking for answers for my "future" weanie



: I have a feeling with donkeys that less is more when it comes to sweet feed...but I have sooo much to learn.


----------



## Bassett (Sep 17, 2007)

I, too am wondering. Just being weaned, how often should they be fed? And how much hay should they be allowed to have at a time? Help would be appreciated.


----------



## NCdonkeygirl (Sep 17, 2007)

This seems to be the one question that there just isn't an answer to! Like all of you I'm new to mini's and new to weanlings and petrified all my donkeys will be over weight. And everyone has a different take on this. However, I asked my vet about how much to feed my donkeys and although he gave me a very vague answer he did say that for the little ones to get a grain that is good for growth ( I forget which brand he said, but I'm thinking that he said something about more protein?) and then follow the guidelines on the bag-which of course will be based on a 1,000 horse so you have to estimate the weight of your donkey and then do _math_ and then actually weigh the grain on a scale. I personally was hoping he would just tell me "give them X amount". It all seemed rather complicated to me and the grain we have right now is in a trash can and the bag is long gone so I figured I'd wait til the next bag to actually figure it out. The vet also said that they don't really need grain at all if they are getting enough hay and grazing, but if you have a hay shortage like we do, grain is a good way to supplement. *Sigh* who knew feeding a donkey could be so complicated?


----------



## Bassett (Sep 17, 2007)

Also wondering about soaked beet pulp? When to start and how much a feeding. How many times a day?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 17, 2007)

Has everyone wormed there little bundle of long ears? That should be the first thing done by the time they are weaned (3-4 months old) Tammy, I think a coffee can seems like a awful lot of grain, but then again..I buy coffee in the big can so I guess it would depend upon the size of the coffee can your using  . A one pound one would be good. :bgrin I feed my weanlings about a cup in the morning and a half cup to one cup in the evening,(it depends upon the size of the weanling) plus they have a good quality grassy hay available to them all the time, along with a white, a mineral, and a selenium lick, and fresh water. Donkeys are very easy keepers, but weanlings do need the little extra for growing nutritional needs. Your probably going to find out everyone has there own idea on this, but I will tell you what I feed mine. I use Nutrena Youth, its a 16% feed, which is very high for donkeys,but its also a youth feed formulated for the growing stage. You should be feeding your weanlings anywhere from 0.5 to about 1.25 lb of feed per 100 lbs of body weight. So your going to have to guess-amate there weight and go from there. (or use a barn scale or tape) but I have never fed more then 2 cups a day to any of my weanlings.This depends upon the foal too, some only get 1 1/2 cup a day. I split that into 2 feedings, half in the morning and the rest at night. Dont feed them in excess of there body weight. I like the neutrena feeds because its carried by all of our feed mills so its easy for me to get, plus it has the enhanced selenium and vitamin E in it to support the immune response. I have never had any problems feeding it. Purina also has a "youth type" out that I am sure would work just as good, but I just prefer the neutrena for my weanlings. Weanlings dont really need ANY grain, but I do give them a little for all the extra growing needs at this stage. Feeding a donkey really isnt that complicated, its just alot of times new owners want to be so good to there furbabies, that they do more harm then good with feed. So all you need to really remember is a donkey dont need grain, but it is OK to feed weanlings to help with there growing stage, just dont overdo it. 1/2 to 1 cup in the morning and about the same at night is the most I would ever feed any of mine. :bgrin this is what has worked very good for me. Hope this has helped you a little bit. Corinne


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 17, 2007)

Bonnie, I would not feed any soaked beet pulp to my weanlings. That would put way to much weight on a weanling. I only use a beep pulp mash, as a warm wintertime treat ...or for rescue donkeys, old , or chewing problems..then is is great for helping to keep weight on a donkey. Dont feed it dry, let it expand.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks SO much Corinne for your wisdom on this topic. It helps greatly! :aktion033: I do think they are getting too much feed because I'm using a big coffee can (he showed me the size). So, I will start cutting that back. They will be mad at me for awhile but I will be strong and not give into their little begging brays



Also, I may go ahead and get a bag of the Nutrena Youth and start phasing that in, and phase the sweet feed out.

Worming - that is a sore topic with me. I won't go into it here, but NO they haven't been wormed yet (I understood that they would be wormed during the weaning process, but alas they were not :no: ). I looked at my options, and didn't think it was a good idea to worm and stress them right off the bat after bringing them to their new home. SO Wednesday IS worming day (as long as they're still doing well). I'm using Safeguard the first time.

Thanks again for your always helpful advice



:



NCdonkeygirl said:


> *Sigh* who knew feeding a donkey could be so complicated?


Oh, we'll all be old pros at this before long, right? (I'm hoping!) :bgrin It's just SO hard in the beginning because we might be a little unsure about it all, and want our babies to have the best of everything!



:


----------



## Bassett (Sep 17, 2007)

I also will be worming Saturday. We thought it best to wait and let them get settled in after the trauma of being taken away from momma and being put in a new environment. Also using safe-guard.

Mine are coming along so well though. They just LOVE me already.



: Can't get enough scratches and I also know what you mean about it being hard to get a nice picture. They are in your face.



: I'm surprised that they are taking it as well as they are, being weaned, My horses suffered much more :no: I think than my donkeys are. They don't bray too much at night. They are only about 25 feet from my bedroom window. LOVE IT. When I turn the light on overnight to get up they must be watching me because they bray. lol Tinkerbelle has it down pretty good but poor Remington has a hard time expressing himself.



: The words just don't come out quite right. lol They are looking right in my kitchen window in the morning, waiting for me to let me know they want their breakfast. I think I have two fast learners here. :bgrin :bgrin Okay, okay I'll shutup (for now anyway) Have a nice day everyone


Thanks Corinne for your input. You probably will be hearing us ask more questions. Hope it's okay to ask. I pretty much know a lot of it but always willing to learn more, which I will benefit from. I am giving mine each 1 cup of grain morning and night. They are eating it all up and looking for more. I give them 1/2 flake of hay morning and night but I'm thinking they should have some at noon also? I don't have grass for them. Oh oh they a\are calling me. Gotta go.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 17, 2007)

All of my horses and donkeys are on a dry lot year around, so I dont need to worry about anyone colicking on me. Its really best to use a feed formulated for growing weanlings over the reg. sweet feed alot of us buy. I worm my jennys immediately after foaling, and my foals for the first time at 6 weks of age, using safeguard, but after that I use ivermectin and eventually go to a rotation program with them.They are also wormed right before leaving me. I am sure you all will do just great "bringing up baby" and remember to take alot of pictures while there growing up. Ask away, with the questions I am sure with all of us on here someone will be able to answer your questions. I usually give a new post a day or two to see if someone else will answer, so if no one does I will put my 2 cents in for what its worth, but I also like reading replys from others.



: Bonnie, if its possible --I would leave hay out for them free choice. If you dont have a feeder you can buy a cheap tote and drill a few holes in the bottom for drainage, if it rains, and use that as a feeder. I have one big feeder (a long, low, big water trough) but it seems like they prefer to eat off the ground  Horse weanlings do seem to get more stressed over the weanling process...these little long ears seem to take everything in stride. I think they know that they now get to OWN A HUMAN.



: little stinkers! Ce


----------

